# Wiccan Colored Candles



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey you wiccan folks. I am looking to find the correct size and colors for the candles i would need for my props. I tend to go for the over the top and dont want to do that. I have been looking at the 3" wide pillars that are 9" tall. If those arent the right kind please let me know. Thanks guys.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I would suggest looking at some of the sites on the web ..google them
they usually sell this stuff so you would get a good idea there.


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

Different folks use different size candles for rituals and for altar use. Anything from votives to tapers to big pillars would be OK. Any color of the rainbow would be OK too, depending on the spellwork being done.

I'd 2nd the suggestion to look around on the web. Here's one site that might help: http://www.erzulies.com/site/catalog/category/4. It's primarily a voodoo shop, but they also carry products for wiccan/European witchcraft use. Erzulie's is in New Orleans, and I've been there several times. They're very serious about their work, so I think you can rely on their candle/herb/oil suggestions for different types of spells.

In lots of grocery stores (and many Walmarts, for that matter), you can find the tall pillars in glass containers in different colors. They aren't scented, and they aren't good candles, but they're pretty cheap (a few bucks) and flashy  They're a lot cheaper than nice tall pillars from Pier One or Yankee Candle!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay well i guess i should check out walmat too. I just didnt want scented or expensive. Like i said i was just going to use these for a prop. I didnt want to light them, but dont want the extra smell either. It was for authenticity purposes. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Turtle...why not make fake candles then? 
You can use modeling clay or a salt dough, even paper tubes dipped in wax.
I made these out of air dry clay and the fire is made out of modeling clay and then I dripped the red wax over them.


----------

